# Why too much calcium and insufficienct magnesium is bad



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I am usually very careful to balance my intake of magnesium to calcium. For this reason, I avoid most Dairy with the exception of a little yogurt here and there. We know that calcium is excitatory while magnesium is inhitory.

Well, last night I decided to let loose a bit and had soft serve ice cream and pizza. As a result of all the calcium in these foods, I didn't sleep well last night. I had nightmares and in the morning I felt anxious and irritable. Everything bugged me and I was constantly complaining about little things. :mum 

This happened even though I took 400 mg magnesium before be to counter the effect. This obviously wasn't enough. It wasn't until my sister pointed out how I was acting that I realized the connection. :con 

This made me think. Pizza and ice cream, milk, cheese. These sound like the kinda stuff we eat on a regular basis. This helps you see why we're all tense, anxious, irritable and have sleep problems. Once again, magnesium rules!

Next time you have a calcium heavy meal. Take notice of how you feel that day and the next and write about it. Then write about how you feel when you eat foods high in magnesium or take a supplements.

I just took another 400 mg Magnesium lactate and almost immediately I felt this wave of calmness wash over me. I don't feel anxious anymore and the things I was complaining about earlier (mostly people that annoy me ) don't seem all that important anymore. : :boogie


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Dairy also makes me feel tense. But not only dairy, I was taking calcium pills onceand after a couple of days I noticed that I worry about things too much, I mean much more than usual.

It has been also proven that Alzheimer patients have toxic levels of calcium in their brain cells. I think for the same reason we have generally foggy mind, poor verbal skills.

Magnesium and calcium ratio is one of the important things in our bodies.

And let me write the calcium antagonists once again,

Phosphorus, iron, manganese, germanium, chloride, bismuth, chromium, zinc, sulfur, Vitamin A, Vitamin C, niacin / niacinamide, PABA, protein, phytic acid, oxalic acid, lecithin, mineral oil, alcohol, insoluble fiber, caffeine.


----------

